# I wanna be a pin up girl!



## Lil Miss Kabuki (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello, I'm Nyko.

I am going to take up a hobby of becoming a pin up girl. I looked to this site to finally learn how to use makeup. I am african american with native american features. I hope to get to know you all better.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## oooshesbad (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## magg0rz (Jan 31, 2008)

Great title. It's a nice change from the regular hello. Welcome to the board.


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Welcome Sweetie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 31, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Lil Miss Kabuki (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magg0rz* 

 
_Great title. It's a nice change from the regular hello. Welcome to the board._

 
Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great to know that someone liked my title


----------



## ksyusha (Feb 6, 2008)

hi!


----------



## MissGirly85 (Feb 7, 2008)

hi!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 7, 2008)

this is a great site. x


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 10, 2008)




----------

